# to excited have to talk



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ok some of you know i am getting a cockatiel i am so excited about getting her. she is staying in a cage now all the time she is on 2 hand feedings a day now and looking more and more like a big girl. her name is Luna for those that do not know. i hope i have everything for her by the time she comes home. it is getting closer and closer time for me to get her. i feel like a kid again waiting on santa to get here lol i asked the breeder if she was still being a cuddle bug she said yes she was very loving and loved to cuddle i can't wait to get her and hug her and love on her. i am sure the breeder is getting tired of me even though she would not admit it lol i message her everyday asking how she is. ok i guess i have talked enough lol


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How exciting  When is she coming?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so exciting








Please keep us posted


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Sooo exciting! I know what it's like to have to wait - and i didn't even wait that long  Luna's going to be gorgeous <3


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

the breeder said it will be nov so not sure when in nov but she is 5 weeks now if my math is right she was born sept 13


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> Sooo exciting! I know what it's like to have to wait - and i didn't even wait that long  Luna's going to be gorgeous <3


thank you i have been waiting since the beginning of the month


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Exciting! Can't wait until you get your Luna.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Woo Woo! We all hate waiting. LOL!

Can't wait for pics of your little cuddle bug.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

My little girl is called Lunar  Pronounced the same! So I approve your choice in name 
I had a long wait for her too as she refused to wean! 
How exciting!! 
You have to upload pictures so we can all see  xxxx


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you this is Luna


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a beautiful record!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> what a beautiful record!!


thank you i have pics from when she was tiny to now i even have a album of her on my face book page


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She grew so big!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> She grew so big!!


yes and it is amazing how quickly to


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's so cool how you arranged the pictures like that. It's like a fast-paced record of her growth. So neat!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> That's so cool how you arranged the pictures like that. It's like a fast-paced record of her growth. So neat!


thank you i have enjoyed watching her grow


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope time flys for you 
She is too gorgeous! I want her


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> I hope time flys for you
> She is too gorgeous! I want her


thank you i hope time flies to i so can not believe i found her


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i just heard from the breeder i will be getting luna in 2 weeks :clap: she is doing great and fully feathered out here she is


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

2 weeks  how exciting! she looks just like my Ivy


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> 2 weeks  how exciting! she looks just like my Ivy


yes it is great just 2 more weeks and she will be home


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Luna*

Wow, she is beautiful! How cool that you have photos of her from the time she hatched! I didn't see my Bennie until I went to pick him up from the breeder. I was so excited, too!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Janalee said:


> Wow, she is beautiful! How cool that you have photos of her from the time she hatched! I didn't see my Bennie until I went to pick him up from the breeder. I was so excited, too!


yes i first seen her when she had a few pin feathers and the breeder sent me the earlier pics so i could see her eyes better i am just so excited not to much longer and she will be home


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

my baby has learned to fly and is learning to step up


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ok here is an update the breeder said i should be able to get Luna on the 8th or 9th so that is next week she is flying everywhere and fixing to go down to one feeding a day. she will be 8 weeks old when i get her so excited


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

You must post photos when you get her!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellena said:


> You must post photos when you get her!


i will as soon as i get her and she settles in a bit i will take some pics and post them


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

How exciting








I can't wait to see photos of your soon-to-be new addition


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

So exciting!! I can't wait to "meet" Luna


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i can't wait to introduce her


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

just 6 more days and luna will be coming home i am so excited


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

the breeder sent me some new pics of her and she has her crest up in these


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

thank you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow! so soon


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> wow! so soon


yes i can't wait she will be 8 weeks old the 8th and the breeder thanks she will be ready by then. she was on one feeding a day last week and was flying and staying in a cage instead of in the tank with the other babies. she is doing great i am sure though if she does not thank she is ready at that time she will let me know but she said she is eating very well on her own so i will have to wait and see


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

She is ABSOLUTELY adorable!!!! It's SO hard to wait!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Lara said:


> She is ABSOLUTELY adorable!!!! It's SO hard to wait!!


it is :O any other time the week would fly by but no it seems to be taking forever to get through


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! only 4 more days if i get her friday and 5 more if i get her sat. so excited oh i hope she likes me what if she doesn't like me what if she isn't loving with me like she is with the breeder


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she will be in time! she might be a bit freaked at first but that's just typical for a new birdie


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> she will be in time! she might be a bit freaked at first but that's just typical for a new birdie


that is true i must keep that in mind to. how is your new baby doing?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ivy's doing well! she's sick of being in quarantine - she just wants to be up in the action. she flock calls to my other two all the time. but she's the most social little thing - her favorite place to be is on my shoulder  she's beautiful! she's not good at preening yet so her 'white' feathers are all dirty lol but all babies are like that.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> Ivy's doing well! she's sick of being in quarantine - she just wants to be up in the action. she flock calls to my other two all the time. but she's the most social little thing - her favorite place to be is on my shoulder  she's beautiful! she's not good at preening yet so her 'white' feathers are all dirty lol but all babies are like that.


lol glad she is doing well i love the pic you have of her in your siggy so cute


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i am so so so sad at the moment i will not be getting Luna this week i just talked to the breeder and someone brought their bird into her bird room and ended up getting a few of her babies sick the vet has advised her to give all the babies antibiotic for a week even if they were not showing any signs of being sick so luna will be staying with her another week. i know it is for the best but i still want to cry :'(


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

how disappointing! why on earth did she let them do that?! this enforces quarantine doesn't it  thinking of you...


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ollieandme said:


> how disappointing! why on earth did she let them do that?! this enforces quarantine doesn't it  thinking of you...


she didn't let them they just walked right into her bird room with their bird. and thank you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's such a shame! 
I hope you get her next week


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> That's such a shame!
> I hope you get her next week


i hope so to i hope what ever it is does not come with her to i don't want my other birds getting sick she will be isolated but still i hope everything is ok by next week and she gets to come home


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Ohh what a disappointment! But I bet she will be worth the waiting!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

.Alexandra. said:


> Ohh what a disappointment! But I bet she will be worth the waiting!


oh yes she is very worth the wait it is just disappointing because i have been so excited to get her this week


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that!  Hopefully little Luna will be okay and won't get sick, or if she does, hope that she recovers well.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> Sorry to hear that!  Hopefully little Luna will be okay and won't get sick, or if she does, hope that she recovers well.


thank you i am hoping all goes well she said at least a week so who knows it may be longer before she gets to come home it just depends on how things go


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Luna is doing good she is weaned now and there is no sign of sickness. so as soon as she gets done with the meds she will be coming home


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't wait!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Haimovfids said:


> I can't wait!!


i can't wait either i am so excited i am getting closer to getting her


----------



## faerieborn (Oct 19, 2013)

deleted. ♥


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Asheryns said:


> Oh, I'm so glad she is okay, Lisa! I cannot wait to see her.


i am very glad as well i can't wait to meet her


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

good news luna will be ready to come home next week i will be picking her up sat next week here is a funny pic of her playing with a Senegal bootoms up


----------

